# Very recent pics



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some of my recent pics, including close ups in the field we go to most nights. Also pics of the play date they had with their little (big!!) cousin, Heidi who is just six months.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice pics dogs are gorgeous


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

They are beautiful dogs, great pics too


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous pics & gorgeous doggies!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Lovely piccies and pooches


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

arrrgh glen is so ridiculously gorgeous!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww they are all lovley


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! Love to see dogs playing together like that. X


----------

